# Can anyome tell me how old this Nehi bottle is. The bottom says 3 R and then a star design pat'd mar.3-25



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 1, 2021)

Here is a picture of the rest of the bottle, along the edge it says Columbus, GA.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jul 2, 2021)

Your bottle was made by the 3 Rivers Glass Factory in Texas between 1922-1936.
Congrats on the bottle !


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 2, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Your bottle was made by the 3 Rivers Glass Factory in Texas between 1922-1936.
> Congrats on the bottle !


Thank you for telling me, how did you figure this out I researched it for like an hour last night and couldn't find much on the 3R.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jul 6, 2021)

I own a few of those bottles, so it was easy.
Enjoy your bottle, you got a good one.


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 6, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> I own a few of those bottles, so it was easy.
> Enjoy your bottle, you got a good one.


Thank you


----------

